# Last Will And Testament In Egypt



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what the protocol is for having a Will drawn up in Egypt but making sure that Sharia law either does not apply or works in my favour? And that a 2013 Egyptian Will supersedes any UK Will drawn up before that date. 

Just found out from my UK solicitor that my ex-wife can contest my UK Will even if the worst happens years after the divorce. I need to make sure that my family here in Egypt are looked after.

I've got assets in the UK and off-shore and here in Egypt that I want to go where I choose.

If nobody knows for sure 100% please could anyone recommend a decent lawyer here in Egypt - I don't mind the cost; I just need cast iron legitimate guidance.

Thanks to all.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

islander said:


> Does anyone know what the protocol is for having a Will drawn up in Egypt but making sure that Sharia law either does not apply or works in my favour? And that a 2013 Egyptian Will supersedes any UK Will drawn up before that date.
> 
> Just found out from my UK solicitor that my ex-wife can contest my UK Will even if the worst happens years after the divorce. I need to make sure that my family here in Egypt are looked after.
> 
> ...


There is a sticky at the top of page "Living in Egypt" have a scroll through there and you will find something about inheritance laws in Egypt. Can't recommend a decent or trustworthy lawyer....they are as rare as hens teeth in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you got Egyptian citizenship?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I would recommend using a good lawyer. A friend used Tarek Fathalla (Hurghada) for hers.


----------

